# *Advise Needed* Versatile Video Camera Mount



## j_ryman05 (Sep 26, 2009)

Searching for the best VERSATILE video camera mount to use from deer stand, truck, bow stand, ect... Look for something that can be easily relocated from window to window, steady smooth function. What are you using with good results????


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Video monopod*

I use a manfrotto monopod built for video cameras. Has a fluid joint in the main pole and feet that fold out. Has a video camera type head on it as well. I use a gimbal on it now. I like it better than the video type head. Little rocks and such on the ground don't effect your pans with the feet and fluid joint. the feet tilt as well so it can be used on uneven surfaces. I've had it for almost 5 years. Had to replace one of the arms holding the feet. I broke it though not a problem with the way it was made. Nice and sturdy but not too heavy.

Griz


----------

